

Homeopathic Medicine: E=mc^2 and String Theory - srlake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0c5yClip4o

======
short_circut
This video exhibits such a poor understanding of math, physics, chemistry, and
biology that it should not be promoted or even taken as anything but pure
drivel.

Ignorance masquerading as expertness is not acceptable. All this is is an
attempt to scam people.

------
da_n
Pseudo-scientific drivel.

